# Floor Mate - Well worth it!



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

A while back there was a thread on cleaning floors and dog hair. A ton of people mentioned the Floor Mate as a great tool for doing this, but at ~$170 that's a little pricey or so I thought. I went home to visit family a few weeks ago and my sister mentioned the Floor Mate and how it was a must have for dog owners with hard surfaced floors (tile, hardwood). Well this is my sister and no offense to anyone here but here recommendation carried a little more weight. I got a 20% off coupon in the mail for a local store that carried the Floor Mate and I decided that I'd spend the money on one. That's by far the best $130 I ever spent! I cleaned my entire house (minus the bedrooms which have carpet) in an hour and a half and this included moving the furniture around and replacing it. I love my Floor Mate. If you have hard surface floors in your house this thing is a MUST HAVE!!

Lainee


----------



## Kurt-MO (Jan 7, 2003)

I'll pass this on to my wife....maybe she'll use it!! :lol:


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

It does kick arse!


----------

